# Will there be increased rates for this weekend?



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Were there increased rates last year during Memorial Day? 

I really wouldn't mind $75 for 3 hour blocks.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Doubtful unless they can't get workers


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Probably nothing more than usual ... No automatic increase on mother's day, but Seattle did get it for Easter ... I'm thinking the auto increase would be Thanksgiving, Christmas, maybe new years, and Easter ... But like every other flex pay, it's about supply and demand.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I predict a meteor will drop on Vegas being more likely than rates being raised here.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

definitely not in the bay area .. haven't seen increased rates since January and blocks don't sit out here for longer than a second.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok, well I guess a meteor is gonna drop on Vegas.

Well, crap.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Got it for Riverside I missed it. 80 bucks for Monday


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

This just shows how oversaturated my warehouse is. No increased rate emails for me.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

We rarely see increased rate blocks here in miami. Been doing this a year and have NEVER gotten an increased rate block. Most of the time they do it I already have a block to work.
Doesn't really matter as the increased pay is so minor as to not make a difference, especially when it's one or 2 blocks. Won't do much for the
bottom line.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> definitely not in the bay area .. haven't seen increased rates since January and blocks don't sit out here for longer than a second.


heh...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/was-just-notified-of-a-pay-increase-for-my-area.168895/


----------



## bjoh (Feb 27, 2017)

jester121 said:


> heh...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/was-just-notified-of-a-pay-increase-for-my-area.168895/


Mogcabul does logistics for Richmond that is why he received the increased rate. Soupergloo does Prime now for UCA1 there are no increased rates for that warehouse because they have too many drivers there, plus having UCA8 and UCA7 fighting for those spots means no increased rates needed.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Increased at one of my warehouses


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> heh...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/was-just-notified-of-a-pay-increase-for-my-area.168895/


that has to be logistics, definitely not Prime Now warehouse


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I got 9-1 and 4-8 for tomorrow both at 80 bucks I'm happy


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I was wrong. $66 for 3 hour blocks at my warehouse.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Got it for Riverside I missed it. 80 bucks for Monday


Got it too. But did you get anything ? not me  I live close , did a drive by just to see, ya it was open.


----------

